# Between bath spray - Make your own?



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all,
I use a product from Best Shot that is a detangler, in-between-bath spray, conditioning, vitalizing kinda spray.

You know, something to spray on lightly while brushing that helps the brush go through and maybe has a slight scent to it.

Does anybody have a recipe for making something like that yourself?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I mix (Braggs) vinegar with water and a pinch of conditioner.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wouldn't that be a bit stinky being vinegar?

Seems to me I've read here before about using some kind of oils or something. Can't remember and can't find it...

Thanks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Otter said:


> Wouldn't that be a bit stinky being vinegar?


It's.... vinegar-y, that's for sure. 

I started doing this a while back because Jacks would get a yeast problem around his ruff/neck (where his coat is the thickest). So back then he was getting regular baths with medicated shampoo and then vinegar rinses. <- And that was very sinus-clearing, that's for sure. >.< 

With the spray I'm using - I try to use 4x more water than vinegar. And then a little conditioner to soften it up. <- Since I've been using this spray (a little over a year) - no more yeast problems with Jacks. So I imagine it's helping.


----------

